# Coffin step by step drawings



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

I built these coffins and got some great feedback and request for drawings so I put this pdf together. Hope it's some help!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/u2681et1wnivu9s/AACAybecU7JaTV-Rvj5CxQUTa?dl=0


----------



## David_AVD (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

YES! Very Nice!!! The last coffin i made is made from heavy sheet metal, and is up-right on a set of tank tracks with a V-12 aluminum head engine behind it!
(All just for "looks" not functional ) I now have it on display in my basement. (I have a deep basement)
Ravens Grin Inn-mount Carroll, Illinois.
www.hauntedravensgrin.com


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Very, very nice. I am always looking for coffin plans. You did a great job of the directions.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Great plans! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you so much. I need to make a couple of these and I want to make them sturdy enough to be used as storage off season, I think these plans can be taken in that direction.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you I need to make some and this will help. I love the look of your coffins


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

They look great! I built one out of old plywood a few years ago and use it every year. Old wood lasts forever LOL
I like the handles on yours. Adds to it nicely


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow very very impressive !


----------



## hpond69 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank You, Thank You, Thank you. Really appreciate you including the miter angles.


----------



## BCReaper (Aug 15, 2011)

They look awesome!!!


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Great job!! I actually just built one this year.


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

looks amazing! thanks for sharing (and for the inspiration!)


----------

